# Best way to store hatched BBS



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

I made myself a home-made brine shrimp hatchery and began to make my own baby brine shrimps. Little fish love them immensely. But as a newbie to this bbs thingie, I don't know how best to store hatched bbs. They die within a day after hatching. Does any one have a better way to store bbs or to keep them alive longer? 

Thanks.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Freeze them for future use and start a new batch. When I do it instate a new batch every 12 hours.


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

*Good idea*

That is a good idea. Just like ice cubes. Thank you April.


----------



## Timbits (Nov 15, 2010)

mine last for a few days after they hatch even with no feedings.... you have to keep the water aerated heavily just like when you were hatching them, if you feed them then they will grow and get bigger and turn into adult brine shrimp


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

What do they eat? How do you feed them when the air bubbles are knocking them all over the hatching container? Thanks for sharing. It will be nice to feed adult ones to adult fish.


----------



## fish_r_kewl (Sep 3, 2010)

I leave mine in a jar by the window, without any form of aeration and occasionally throw in some powdered daphnia food I bought online. I've seen similar invertebrate food in the local pet store (not the chain stores), which should also work.


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

ive been feeding them small amounts of expired baking yeast and small amounts of wheat flour. i grow mine in a small pickle jar, and i keep one batch of hatching bbs and one of storeing. which i only store for a few days, before they're all used. but they seem to live for a while on the yeast and the flour. tell me what you think thanks.


----------

